# Best liquid wax



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking for the best i can get,have lots of hard waxs in different cost,but bored and gonna try a real good liquid wax,have tried chemical guys cherry wet wax and found that pretty good in the past so thought i would try something different so all ideas please


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Never used a liquid wax myself apart from colli insulator wax but seemed really solvent based

In my head i think you would use more product and doesnt feel them same as having a wax pot to use.

I realise this is of no help to you


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I’m not sure they’re the best but I liked prima banana gloss and wax planet maracana..both very easy to use and give very nice finishes in my experience :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Take a look in the sales section buddy as Alex has some Adams Buttery Wax on there at decent money.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowo's Liquid Hot Wax was impressive performance wise when I reviewed it. Fine for using in direct sunlight as well 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

The polish angel colour charged spray waxes are fantastic. Blackfire also produce a spray wax which is good value for money


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Maguiar's Ultimate Liquid Wax - really easy to apply and remove, is probably my favourite Liquid Wax


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Argon, by Alien Magic, love this stuff. superb deep glossy finish.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

66Rob said:


> Maguiar's Ultimate Liquid Wax - really easy to apply and remove, is probably my favourite Liquid Wax


my go to liquid wax to. big bottle lasts ages, easy to go on.

this is what i do 'guests' cars with


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolfgang DGPS 3.0
Prima Banana
Adams Buttery, similar to Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax
Duragloss 111
Pinnacle Souveran Liquid
Vonixx Cleaner Wax
Zymol Cleaner wax
3D HD Poxy
Poorboys World Nattys liquid

I think it is enough 
But if you need more there are Sonax, Farecla, Turtle....


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Depends on your expectation of longevity and how happy you are to reapply and also if you use a topper. The new hybrid spray waxes with sio2 are good such as TW Sealant Wax or Dry and Shine ( both great value) which could be used on its own for 2 months or so or as a topper to a liquid wax (ive only ised CG butter wax and i liked it) and will possibly last 3 to 4 months. Ive not used the above combo myself and there are always potential issues but i always enjoy mixing and matching and finding out.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

gloss.lab said:


> Wolfgang DGPS 3.0
> Prima Banana
> Adams Buttery, similar to Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
> Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax
> ...


Who names their wax 'Poxy' ?? I've called a few that in my time !


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thinking about adams buttery wax but durability isnt great,so may try the wowos hot wax unless there is better?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Haven't tried it myself but what about Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax? All BH products seem good.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

GSVHammer said:


> Haven't tried it myself but what about Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax? All BH products seem good.


This is the wax I'd get. If you were feeling flush, wait for a EuroCarParts sale and get some Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax for £4 as well.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

GSVHammer said:


> Haven't tried it myself but what about Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax? All BH products seem good.


I have this in my collection, its great! possibly not the glossiest(that isnt to say it isnt glossy it is). it goes on well dusts a little if you get it to heavy but it will give a good 3 months sometimes 4 protection in deepest darkest winter and that from a liquid wax is insane.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

One of my favourite products ever - Meguiar's NXT 2.0.
So easy to use, super slick, super glossy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

detailR said:


> One of my favourite products ever - Meguiar's NXT 2.0.
> So easy to use, super slick, super glossy


Roughly how long does it last ?

Not one I've tried, but had my eye on :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Meguiars Gold Class or there NXT tech wax for me. Also like Auto Finesse ''quick wax'' but i find that's more like a quick detailing spray than a proper wax.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Woodsmoke said:


> I have this in my collection, its great! possibly not the glossiest(that isnt to say it isnt glossy it is). it goes on well dusts a little if you get it to heavy but it will give a good 3 months sometimes 4 protection in deepest darkest winter and that from a liquid wax is insane.


Gonnq try this,will order it later 2 try in next couple of weeks


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Roughly how long does it last ?
> 
> Not one I've tried, but had my eye on :thumb:


Hi Andy

I am a big fan of NXT 2.0

Superb very under rated, is still my favourite for a flawless finish especially on Black.

Beads well, not the longest lasting maybe a couple of months, but easy on and off and dramatically darkens black paint.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Already mentioned and for good reason. Megs Ultimate liquid wax. Nothing is much easier to use and the gloss once cured is superb. I am going to try their Ultimate Ceramic liquid wax next though if mine ever runs out. Unlike most waxes it doesn’t leave any marks on trim, and if your unlucky enough for the sun to come out it’s comes off no problem.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

daz4311 said:


> Gonnq try this,will order it later 2 try in next couple of weeks


Let us know how it goes Daz


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the new 'Megs Ceramic Wax is pretty good


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

What about Meguairs M26? Carnuba Wax? Any good?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I am a big fan of NXT 2.0
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - thats interesting about the black paint as wife's new motor (if it ever arrives) is black, so definitely one for me to try I think :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> the new 'Megs Ceramic Wax is pretty good


Saw this the other day, sounds an interesting new product - going to investigate once we can get out :thumb:

Have you used any other liquid wax to compare to ?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I personally would not waste time with a liquid wax

Only one I'd have time for would be Polishangel Famous
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyle 86 said:


> I personally would not waste time with a liquid wax
> 
> Only one I'd have time for would be Polishangel Famous
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have lots of paste wax,but just bored so want something new to try


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Saw this the other day, sounds an interesting new product - going to investigate once we can get out :thumb:
> 
> Have you used any other liquid wax to compare to ?


tbh I prefer hard wax used a few like valetpro indulgence which is pretty good as well


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> tbh I prefer hard wax used a few like valetpro indulgence which is pretty good as well


Thanks :thumb:

Fancy trying something new and something different...


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate - thats interesting about the black paint as wife's new motor (if it ever arrives) is black, so definitely one for me to try I think :thumb:


This is worth watching Andy. Car Craft Auto Detailing test.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

66Rob said:


> This is worth watching Andy. Car Craft Auto Detailing test.


Cheers mate

I'll have a look :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

daz4311 said:


> Have lots of paste wax,but just bored so want something new to try


Understandable. I'd definitely recommend famous it's very glossy and beads epic. It's not cheap though

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive always found with liquids, that you cant get them applied as thin as a paste/solid wax, so are usually harder to remove, but tbf ive not that much experience with liquid stuff just never got on with it


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Update......finally received my bilt hamber hydra wax and used it yesterday, not waxed a car for a while and was a bit knackered before i started,so was rushing a bit and put this on a wee bit thick,so wasnt easy to get of but happy with the overal finish,so may put another coat on next week and try a wee bit thinnner lol


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

daz4311 said:


> Update......finally received my bilt hamber hydra wax and used it yesterday, not waxed a car for a while and was a bit knackered before i started,so was rushing a bit and put this on a wee bit thick,so wasnt easy to get of but happy with the overal finish,so may put another coat on next week and try a wee bit thinnner lol


its a funny type of liquid, very runny like bogies so make sure its shaken well, but super this is possible as its not really a water based cream, i just put it against my applicator and tip the bottle in two -2 spots and that's enough for my hood(though its a small car.

I will say I find a microfiber sponge type of applicator makes it ALOT easier. But beading and water behavior for a liquid wax is second to none!


----------

